# How do goats drink water??



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I know silly question right :think:

Only one of ours I have ever seen drink is my little guy Andrious...he walks up to water and sticks his whole nose/mouth about 2 inches in the water...and then sucks it up???
:shrug:

Is this normal?

I always hate it when he comes up to me for petting and nuzzling after doing it, because it's a little wet, he breathes normal afterwards


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I haven't had a goat stick their nose in so far that their nostrils were submerged. They do stick the tip of their noseand mouth in and suck the water up. Then have a wet nose.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah, my goats just slurp up some water when they drink.  My whether can even drink out of a water bottle if I help him. ;-)

As long as your goat breathes fine afterwards, I guess whatever he's doing works for him. :cowboy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Must be something that goat likes to do. It is unusual though, never seen that before. :scratch:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Saturday is first time I have seen him do it, "we" were working when I got aggravated...ugh...tired of my help knocking tools off, so I grabbed my "super secret goat call" (plastic tupperware 1/2 full of Cheerios) and headed to the front yard to put them "in jail" for a couple hours, he stopped and sunk his head into water trough as the others ran into yard...:think:
after about 10 seconds he stood up, shook his head and ran at me and nuzzled my hand, I was still looking like, what in the world....and he took off at warp speed (relative to size) and jumped onto the barrels

Maybe nostrils don't go under water...sure looks like it tho' :slapfloor:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds normal to me. Goats suck/slurp water rather than lap it up like a dog or cat.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a couple who bury their nose under the water. They ain't wrapped to tight anyway.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know they suck/slurp, but I never see mine go past their nostrils. 


Maybe the goat wants to clean the nostrils, LOL.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Most of mine suck up water but I have the one odd ball that laps it up like a dog  I have one similar to OP where they stick a lot of their nose in to drink and come away with water all over their nose.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This is how they normally drink. I have never seen one stick their whole muzzle in the water. :scratch: Strange.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

KW Farms said:


> This is how they normally drink. I have never seen one stick their whole muzzle in the water. :scratch: Strange.


Looks like he may be "facially shape challenged" (PC way of saying he has no upper lip sticking out)  









Dislaimer: No adult beverages were consumed by Kid


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got them that drink all ways, sticking half their face in, sipping from the top, and 2 that lap.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My saanen doe submerges past her nostrils...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

KW Farms said:


> This is how they normally drink. I have never seen one stick their whole muzzle in the water. :scratch: Strange.


 That is exactly how mine drink, good pic.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I sold a doe this spring that would go well past her nose in water. The only time I ever seen one do it is with a cow and she does the same thing lol and Pam that's funny you say cleaning their nose because that's kinda what I thought too but never stressed over it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My saanen has always done this...she goes in half her muzzle...I'll have to try and get pics sometime.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> I sold a doe this spring that would go well past her nose in water. The only time I ever seen one do it is with a cow and she does the same thing lol and Pam that's funny you say cleaning their nose because that's kinda what I thought too but never stressed over it


 LOL, that's what I figured and yes, it doesn't hurt them. :hi5:


----------

